# Moonlight Bleach Bottle



## Mayhoon27 (Dec 22, 2005)

I found this old bottle while i was cleaning out my barn, it says Moonlight Bleach, from the Sunlight Chemical Corp of Rhode Island.  This bottle was found in Vermont.  Anyone seen one like this, any info on year, value, history, etc.  Sorry for the bad pic, thanks


----------



## Mayhoon27 (Dec 22, 2005)

Here


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 22, 2005)

where is the pic?[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Mayhoon27 (Dec 22, 2005)

Maybe it will work this time[8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 22, 2005)

Here, this might work, can't help on the jug though.


----------



## madman (Dec 25, 2005)

hey mahoon, very nice jug its a keeper!! i believe somone else found the same bottle not too long ago posted somewhere on this forum  mike


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Mayhoon,
  I bought a Moonlight Bleach bottle off ebay for around $10 plus shipping.  It's an uncommon bottle, but  not in much demand.  I'd say it dates from the 1930s-1950s.  There is also a Sunlight Bleach, and I think they both come in green as well.


----------



## glass man (Apr 10, 2009)

COOL LOOKING JUG!


----------

